
The moon is 'rusting' and scientists are stunned - screpy
https://www.foxnews.com/science/moon-rusting-scientists-stunned
======
rektide
How very Fox News of a headline

~~~
s9w
Right, the headline of the NASA article [0] this is about is much more
scientific and just better:

"The Moon Is Rusting, and Researchers Want to Know Why"

Oh..

[0]
[https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=7739](https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=7739)

